# Saturday Goodies



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Enough of that ol Friday watch thread 

Excuse the lint and debris


----------



## hikingcamping (Apr 27, 2008)

Wearing this







now, love the dial!

picture borrowed from PinkWindMill.


----------



## watchless (Jan 21, 2005)

Jenny 1000m Caribbean today, but now on rubber.



















HAGWE


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2007)

Hi

Stowa seatime










Paul


----------



## unlcky alf (Nov 19, 2006)

Seiko "Boss" for pool cleaning duties.










Later? who knows....


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Starting the day with the RLT29


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

Got this on today for my gardening & other chores ... Paul


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Another Caribbean but the Doxa GMT.

Alasdair


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

Anyone for a D


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

EZM3 on one of Roy's Swiss rubber straps for me:


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Wearing my latest addition which arrived this morning. Marina Militare 44mm. Purchased from a fellow forumer. Thanks Pete.


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Wearing this one that I recentlt received from Granitequarry.

Cressi-Sub now on a Seiko monster bracelet!










Mark


----------



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

This Bulova gets an outing today...


----------



## Livius de Balzac (Oct 6, 2006)

Saturday, and I'm wearing the Premier 










Breitling B40/Kelek cal. 10000, 38 jewels. (modulechronograph based on ETA 2892 ebauche)


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Another Doxa here (BTW, Nice Caribbean Alasdair - new?)

_Doxa 5000T Professional "Seaconquorer"_


----------



## Zephod (Nov 15, 2006)

RLT 29 Today no pics as yet


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

Officine Panerai today.


----------



## Jocke (Jul 5, 2008)

Alpha today...


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

EZM2 again for me, but it is now on a grey Rhino rather than the bracelet


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)




----------



## mart broad (May 24, 2005)

Korsbek Ocean Explorer

Martin


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

This at the moment, but will change later for sure as I've got jobs to do around the house :huh:


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Going with the big blue hummer today










Cheers,

Gary


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

I'll go Okeah, too, this morning...


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Alas said:


> Another Caribbean but the Doxa GMT.
> 
> Alasdair


that is super cool awesome


----------



## magnet (Mar 20, 2008)

Rolex GMT...wish today was as sunny as in the pic


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Toshi said:


> Another Doxa here (BTW, Nice Caribbean Alasdair - new?)
> 
> _Doxa 5000T Professional "Seaconquorer"_


 :wub: B)


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Agent orange said:


> Going with the big blue hummer today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's one lovely looking Omega Gary :yes:


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Toshi said:


> Another Doxa here (BTW, Nice Caribbean Alasdair - new?)
> 
> _Doxa 5000T Professional "Seaconquorer"_


Hi Rich

Didn't know you had a 5000 - so different from the usual Doxas.

Decided I needed back into the Doxa fold. Won't be the last either.

Alasdair :lol:


----------



## squareleg (Mar 6, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Hi
> 
> Stowa seatime
> 
> ...


Very cool. Got that one in my sights... :hunter:


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

5wks, 2days & counting.


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Mrcrowley said:


> 5wks, 2days & counting.


Is that your AA clinic intro Paul?  

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Haven't worn this for a while, so thought it could do with a bit of wrist time today


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I went in to town this morning on the Suzy to make another bank deposit to my birthday watch fund, soon it will be mine :wub:

Anyway I wore this....



Pulsar PJN299-X1 cal.V675-X063










Now I`d checked the forecast for Leicestershire at The BBC Weather Centre & The Met Office, both assured me that it would be fine & sunny this morning, naturally after I`d arrived in town it turned into a monsoon, typical 

I needn`t have bothered with having that shower before going out :lol:

Anyway I decided to swap over to something more suitable for the conditions after I got home 

*Breitling Superocean A17360B cal.17 25 jewels*










BTW I got it back from Ryte Time last week after Steve replaced the winding pinion & clutch wheel all for a_ very _reasonable price, when Andy sent the Shark to Breitling a couple of years back with a similar winding problem, they charged him over Â£150 to sort it!! :swoon:


----------



## Fulminata (Feb 23, 2008)

Does feel like a bit of a Doxa day today...










...celebrating my 12th anniversary today, so a little serious watch bling is in order.

Cheers all.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Agent orange said:


> Mrcrowley said:
> 
> 
> > 5wks, 2days & counting.
> ...


No - not made it that long on that score h34r:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

this for me today.....


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

:rltb: :rltb: :rltb: :rltb: :rltb:



















TaRa


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Sorna worldtime today


----------



## Bill B (Apr 4, 2006)

Anonimo Dino Zei San Marco


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2008)

Got back from shooting up some frenchmen an hour or so ago (I was paintballing honest guv..........I'm not like that minkle bloke :lol: , lad dancing, freudian slip or what ) for my mates sons stag day and wore this










I'm about to shove some grub down my gullet and then head off out for part 2 of his stag day, the getting pissed part.

Sorry to say it guys.........but the french kicked out arses.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Swapped over to these two...



Seagull `1963 Chinese Airforce` cal.ST19, 19 Jewels.










*Samson Watch Co. 25 Jewels*


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Alas said:


> Toshi said:
> 
> 
> > Another Doxa here (BTW, Nice Caribbean Alasdair - new?)
> ...


Hi Alasdair

I've had this since December - pre-ordered it when they announced the release last year, and TBH never really bonded with it. Decided to take it away as one of my 3 holiday watches, with a view to selling it when I got back, but TBH I've kinda fallen for it now :huh: .

Very different than my other Doxas. I know I _should_ sell it, but...... well, you know what I'm like, just hate to say goodbye. I'm struggling with this decision (as I've just spent the money I would get for it on something else h34r: )


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I went in to town this morning on the Suzy to make another bank deposit to my birthday watch fund, soon *it* will be mine :wub:


Come on Mach, what is "it"??


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Toshi said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > I went in to town this morning on the Suzy to make another bank deposit to my birthday watch fund, soon *it* will be mine :wub:
> ...


orange monster h34r:


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> Toshi said:
> 
> 
> > mach 0.0013137 said:
> ...


On a leather strap h34r: or a Lumpy :lol:


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Just got back from lunch with some WIS friends (where I got to fondle an IWC Ocean 2000 :wub: ) and swapped over to something vintage

_Omega Flightmaster, cal 911_










Oh, and Bob, I also saw Neal's fabled St Exupery, so I can vouch for it's authenticity :lol:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Toshi said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > Toshi said:
> ...


on a toshi! with a lumpy for best :lol:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

You lot with these Omega's are killing me, if it's not the flightmaster, then it's the MKII .. it's not fair I want a new watch :no:


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

Toshi said:


> Just got back from lunch with some WIS friends (where I got to fondle an IWC Ocean 2000 :wub: )


It's not for sale is it? :wink2:



Toshi said:


> Oh, and Bob, I also saw Neal's fabled St Exupery, so I can vouch for it's authenticity :lol


I'm glad that the truth has finally been established - next mission, Nessie :lol:


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Stanford said:


> Toshi said:
> 
> 
> > Just got back from lunch with some WIS friends (where I got to fondle an IWC Ocean 2000 :wub: )
> ...


Unfortunately not, no. The owner had been looking for one for 2 years and finally landed it a month or so ago. I did try to convince him that it would never live up to his expectations, but for some reason he didn't take me up on my offer to take it off his hands h34r: :lol:


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Some fantastic watches on display today lads... 

Capeland XXL...


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

So much for my Saturday goodie, I hear a credit coming to me soon!! Swear the Strela is still the only one for the long term although could happen to any watch. Will be my last Russian and handles Strela gently lol


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

LOL Wore my Doxa today whilst pounding the streets of Croydon looking for some watch porn. Found one decent shop which had some nice stuff. Shame I'm skint in'it :lol:


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Late again...as usual. This for me today...

*Omega Dynamic Chronograph*


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Toshi said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > Toshi said:
> ...


1) Not telling (apart from it`s very, very nice & very, very uncommon) 

2) Stupid boy 

3) Leave it!!









Anyway I swapped over to these earlier...

* RLT-20, FE cal5611 17 Jewels*


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

A Pepsi version of one of those


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

For Bob and Toshi


----------



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

This old Bulova keeping time for me today...


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Flashharry said:


> For Bob and Toshi


 :notworthy:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

PhilM said:


> A Pepsi version of one of those


No, but one day I will complete the trio 

I`ll say one thing, the watch I`m getting isn`t cheap :wink2:


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I`ll say one thing, the watch I`m getting isn`t cheap :wink2:


It's a Speedie, isn't it? :tongue2:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Toshi said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > I`ll say one thing, the watch I`m getting isn`t cheap :wink2:
> ...


 No & I refer the Right Honorable Gentleman to my previous answer...



mach 0.0013137 said:


> it`s very, very nice & very, very uncommon)


You`ll just have to wait a few weeks until it arrvies to find out :wink2:


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> You`ll just have to wait a few weeks until it arrvies to find out :wink2:


spoil sport :tongue2: :lol:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

SharkBike said:


> Late again...as usual. This for me today...
> 
> *Omega Dynamic Chronograph*


love the pushers on that


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> No & I refer the Right Honorable Gentleman to my previous answer...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Come on Mac, give us another clue


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

is it swiss then?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

PhilM said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > No & I refer the Right Honorable Gentleman to my previous answer...
> ...


OK, it has a stainless steel case & bracelet plus an automatic movement and will have travelled over 22,000 miles from it`s original point of origin by the time I get it 



mrteatime said:


> is it swiss then?


Not saying :tongue2:


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

unlcky alf said:


> Seiko "Boss" for pool cleaning duties.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pool Cleaning? On that strap? You''ll go straight to the bottom Simon..... :lol:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> OK, it has a stainless steel case & bracelet plus an automatic movement and will have travelled over 22,000 miles from it`s original point of origin by the time I get it


Wow! It sounds as if it is taking the long way.  That is less than 3000 miles short of the earth's cicumference. Perhaps it will send post cards to you on it's way. :lol:

Later,

William


----------



## unlcky alf (Nov 19, 2006)

Boxbrownie said:


> unlcky alf said:
> 
> 
> > Seiko "Boss" for pool cleaning duties.
> ...


It's on a Hadley Roma bracelet ATM David, I was just too lazy to take any new photos :lol:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

William_Wilson said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > OK, it has a stainless steel case & bracelet plus an automatic movement and will have travelled over 22,000 miles from it`s original point of origin by the time I get it
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## pinkwindmill (Aug 17, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> William_Wilson said:
> 
> 
> > mach 0.0013137 said:
> ...


JonW's Doxa Caribbean?

Cheers,

Guy 

PS Love the IWC Neal!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

pinkwindmill said:


> JonW's Doxa Caribbean?


No


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

The Carib is on its way to Cheshire actually....

more clues Mac?


----------



## bunchie32 (Jun 27, 2008)

thunderbolt said:


> Wearing my latest addition which arrived this morning. Marina Militare 44mm. Purchased from a fellow forumer. Thanks Pete.


 :rltb:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

JonW said:


> The Carib is on its way to Cheshire actually....
> 
> more clues Mac?


OK Jon another clue just for you, it has appeared in two threads on the forum :wink2:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Come on Mac, give us the first letter of the manufacturer


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

PhilM said:


> Come on Mac, give us the first letter of the manufacturer


That would make it too easy 

However AFAIK only two examples of the watch have appeared on the forum and they weren`t the same version :wink2:

You could just wait until it arrives (hopefully) next month to find out what it is


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

No that's no fun is it 

So how about giving us the names of the members that posted the watches


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

PhilM said:


> No that's no fun is it
> 
> So how about giving us the names of the members that posted the watches


That would immediately give the game away









However, you know someone who knows what it is but he is sworn to secrecy :shutup:

Right, I`m off to do my washing up, catch ya later


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Right time for some searching


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Mach, is it an Anonimo? :huh:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Toshi said:


> Mach, is it an Anonimo? :huh:


No, they have appeared much more frequently on the forum then this watch 

I`ve just checked ebay`s current plus completed listings and this watch doesn`t seem to appear that often & even then not the version I`m getting :wink1:


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

h34r: He's bought a Langel :lol:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mutley said:


> h34r: He's bought a Langel :lol:


Bugger!! he`s worked it out :taz:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

:lol: (sorry mac)


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Sod it I give up :tongue2:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

PhilM said:


> Sod it I give up :tongue2:


OK Phil, would this help? 

The link with Bess, though tenuous is appropriate :wink2:


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

PhilM said:


> Sod it I give up :tongue2:


me too, but looking forward to seeing pictures when it's with you, Mach


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Toshi said:


> PhilM said:
> 
> 
> > Sod it I give up :tongue2:
> ...


I refer you to my answer below to our Mr Phil 



mach 0.0013137 said:


> PhilM said:
> 
> 
> > Sod it I give up :tongue2:
> ...


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Ok guys a couple of last clues then that`s it until the beast arrives 

It is not averse to water but is not called a diver & it has an (admittedly tenuous) link to a crustacean


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Mac I'm already a member of I haven't got a clue club  and this isn't helping.

I await for the unveiling 

BTW It better not be an Alpha h34r:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

PhilM said:


> Mac I'm already a member of I haven't got a clue club  and this isn't helping.
> 
> I await for the unveiling
> 
> BTW It better not be an Alpha h34r:


Only a few weeks to wait then :thumbsup:

& don`t worry it doesn`t start with `A` although now you mention it there is (again) a tenuous (AFAIK non-manufacturering) link with China :lol:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> PhilM said:
> 
> 
> > Mac I'm already a member of I haven't got a clue club  and this isn't helping.
> ...


I really should learn how to spell


----------

